# Siemens PLM NX v6.0 DVDR (UGS NX)



## لعله يرحمني (20 مايو 2009)

*Siemens PLM NX v6.0 DVDR (UGS NX)* - 1.29 GB ​ 
Design (CAD)​ 

With a comprehensive range of computer aided design (CAD) applications, NX is unmatched in power and flexibility when it comes to mechanical design and engineering. NX offers a broad set of CAD solutions for the design of complex mechanical products – including dedicated solutions for processes like routed system design, sheet metal design, and plastic part design – that deliver higher efficiency and shorter design cycles at lower costs. NX enables design professionals of any skill level to consider more alternatives, evaluate them more thoroughly, and get to market with innovative designs of superior quality.​ 
NX design applications include tools for:​ 

Human Modeling 
Modeling 
Assembly Design 
System-based Modeling 
User-defined Features 
Routed Systems Design 
Drafting 
Sheet Metal Design 
Flexible Printed Circuit Design Fact Sheet​ 
With NX, efficiency and cost savings extend far beyond the design process to all phases of product development. NX dynamically integrates CAD design with planning, simulation, manufacturing and other develpment processes to help ensure that design decisions can be made more quickly, with detailed knowledge of product performance and any potential manufacturability issues.​ 
Productive 
Complex products and processes demand user interactions and workflows that reduce complexity. NX streamlines decision-making by providing critical information where it is needed. Intelligent user interfaces provide dynamic feedback that accelerates design workflows, whether you are interactively creating product models or weighing performance and manufacturing cost trade-offs.​ 
NX design is intelligent – the productive environment organizes tools, commands and information in straightforward workflows that direct the designer’s input to accomplish tasks very efficiently. On-screen displays provide instant feedback and convenient user input control without diverting attention from the task at hand. Part and assembly navigation aids enable designers to quickly comprehend the structure and techniques used to create product models. To reduce of error, NX provides previews for design commands, helping designers to proceed with confidence.​ 
Structured 
NX goes far beyond traditional CAD. Using process automation and knowledge capture tools, NX enables reusable and disciplined processes when required. This directly supports processes like lean design, design for six sigma, component and process reuse, and adherence to organizational and industry standards. NX enables companies to balance structured, repeatable best practices with the flexibility they need to move innovation forward.​ 
NX captures design intent through intelligent user input methods, enabling intelligent design modifications and model updates. It leads the designer through an intuitive process of querying ambiguous design decisions that need to be made when changes occur.​ 
Managed 
The seamless integration of NX design with data and process management capabilities ensures a continuously up-to-date and synchronized digital product model for the entire team to use. The NX Engineering Process Management manages and protects your product data with access and security controls. It also helps manage product complexity with automated bill of materials management and synchronization, product configurations, options and variants.​ 
Intuitive workflows in NX present tools to the designer when they are most needed, with real-time feedback.​ 


Industrial Design & Styling (CAID) 
Industrial Design & Styling​ 
In many industries, design and styling are the most important differentiating characteristics of products. Innovation – in appearance, form, function, and style – distinguishes products when quality and price are virtually indistinguishable. Good design and styling balance aesthetics and ergonomics with the product’s performance, quality, cost, materials, methods of manufacture, and other considerations.​ 


NX goes far beyond traditional CAD to meet the needs of industrial designers, whose innovation and creativity serve as the springboard for inspired new products. At the same time, NX synchronizes the form, fit, and function efforts of designers with all the other disciplines involved in the concept-to-market process. Flexible, idea-sparking tools reside atop a practical platform that maintains data integrity downstream through data associativity. Designers have all the tools they need to explore shape and style while the unified solution ensures a seamless transition into engineering, marketing, and manufacturing.​ 
NX advanced modeling, analysis, and visualization capabilities give stylists the freedom to explore and refine product concepts. Product ideas can be as simple as rough ideas that kickstart the conceptual process; or they can be developed into fully rendered product environment images suitable for presentation. With its easy-to-use, intuitive interface, designers have the freedom of working with 3D paper or virtual clay. And with no data transfer problems, product managers have a level of control like never before.​ 
With a fully integrated industrial design and styling solution in the NX portfolio of products, users can take advantage of an even bigger toolset of modeling, assembly, simulation, manufacturing, and product lifecycle management functionality. The combined strengths of design specific tools and traditional CAD, CAE and CAM tools deliver the most complete industrial design and advanced surfacing solution available.​ 
NX industrial design and styling offers high-performance capabilities for:​ 



Freeform Shape Modeling 
Visualization 
Automotive Styling 
Reverse Engineering 
Engineering (CAD), Simulation (CAE) and Manufacturing (CAM) Integration​ 

NX styling and industrial design solutions include:​ 
NX Mach Series Industrial Design Styling – advanced tools for computer-aided industrial design and automotive styling 
NX Render and NX Visualize – photo-realistic, high quality imaging for innovative product design​ 
Industrial Design & Styling (CAID):​ 

Freeform Shape Modeling​ 
NX Shape Studio is a tailored styling and industrial design package that offers the freedom and accuracy designers need to explore shapes and what-if styling in the conceptual modeling phase. By seamlessly integrating curve- and surface-based modeling, NX Shape Studio puts cutting-edge CAD tools into the hands of industrial designers. At the same time, the easy-to-use toolbox fosters innovation. These flexible tools, from drag-and-drop templates to dynamic construction, enable fast, easy creation and evaluation of design alternatives while providing real-time visual feedback. And there's no worry about changes or iterations, as associativity takes care of downstream data integrity.​ 


With Shape Studio, designers can use practically any approach or modeling technique. For example, the designer might begin modeling by using standard parametric design techniques that employ curve-driven geometry. Then, when creating contours and integrating ergonomics, the designer might use freeform techniques. Or the designer could begin modeling without precise definitions, adding geometric constraints later. Construction geometry and style details can be rapidly generated by the dynamic mapping of 3D curves onto freeform shapes. Or surfaces can be constructed using pre-set combinations of section and guide curves, with the designer monitoring impact as it occurs.​ 
All model data transfers directly downstream. And the fully associative database ensures that any changes are automatically updated in related applications such as engineering design, assembly, drafting, simulation, and manufacturing.​ 
Easy surface editing and blending​ 
The NX Shape Studio modeling toolset has multiple controls for editing and blending surfaces. Designers can easily deform surfaces via stretching, bending, twisting, and skewing curvature. Slider controls and a real-time, dynamic display ensure a simple and reliable approach to deformations. Surfaces can be swooped quickly by creating and editing b-surfaces, with the designer specifying the diagonal vertices of the surface and shape characteristics such as bend. NX Shape Studio also provides the ability to blend across multiple surfaces and solid faces while maintaining constraints along the edges of the blend. As with other functionality, the emphasis is on ease of use and dynamic display of results.​ 
Precision continuity and style manipulation 
NX Shape Studio enables designers to modify a selected surface so it is geometrically continuous with one or more reference objects. This dynamic tool eliminates gaps between surfaces or surface edges. Options allow the designer to specify the continuity, from positional through G3. As a fully associative feature, surface-to-surface continuity is maintained even when subsequent changes are made to the base geometry. Styling geometry, including curves and surfaces, can be modified by editing the control poles or points. A range of functions ensures that designers can control the effects of their manipulations, including restricting regions, thereby controlling the global reach of changes. Once again, real-time feedback keeps the designer informed about impact.​ 
Thorough model analysis 
NX Shape Studio analysis tools guarantee precisely defined product models, including "perfect" Class A surface models. Analytic gauges and visualization options can be applied to surfaces or curves, providing immediate feedback by measuring deviation, curvature, rate of curvature changes, and surface smoothness during geometry manipulation. Aside from examining the overall design, these sophisticated tools ensure design manufacturability and feasibility from both engineering and production points of view.​ 
*FileFactory*​ 

```
[LEFT][B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/24df29/n/graf1026_r00 [/B]
[B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/e0aeb9/n/graf1026_r01 [/B]
[B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/a0104c/n/graf1026_r02 [/B]
[B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/033c16/n/graf1026_r03 [/B]
[B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/131fd3/n/graf1026_r04 [/B]
[B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/952ff9/n/graf1026_r05 [/B]
[B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/80d75e/n/graf1026_r06 [/B]
[B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/054b9a/n/graf1026_r07 [/B]
[B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/aa90de/n/graf1026_r08 [/B]
[B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/67ddec/n/graf1026_r09 [/B]
[B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/4fbfe9/n/graf1026_r10 [/B]
[B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/4a4be7/n/graf1026_r11 [/B]
[B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/e44e66/n/graf1026_r12 [/B]
[B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/bb419d/n/graf1026_r13 [/B]
[B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/bd5246/n/graf1026_r14 [/B]
[B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/615a94/n/graf1026_r15 [/B]
[B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/9cb42f/n/graf1026_r16 [/B]
[B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/7bee4c/n/graf1026_r17 [/B]
[B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/3b9dc1/n/graf1026_r18 [/B]
[B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/5851b7/n/graf1026_r19 [/B]
[B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/e778ab/n/graf1026_r20 [/B]
[B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/2e779e/n/graf1026_r21 [/B]
[B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/7ee0b6/n/graf1026_r22 [/B]
[B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/ac7a86/n/graf1026_r23 [/B]
[B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/312509/n/graf1026_r24 [/B]
[B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/bb41a8/n/graf1026_r25 [/B]
[B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/a92642/n/graf1026_r26 [/B]
[B]http://www.filefactory.com/file/f34045/n/graf1026_rar [/B]
[B][URL]http://www.filefactory.com/file/17fcb3/n/graf1026sfv_rar[/URL] [/B][/LEFT]
```
 
*RapidShare *​ 

```
[LEFT][B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129419957/graf1026.r00 [/B]
[B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129419801/graf1026.r01 [/B]
[B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129419878/graf1026.r02 [/B]
[B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129418926/graf1026.r03 [/B]
[B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129419877/graf1026.r04 [/B]
[B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129418976/graf1026.r05 [/B]
[B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129419085/graf1026.r06 [/B]
[B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129420032/graf1026.r07 [/B]
[B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129418980/graf1026.r08 [/B]
[B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129419060/graf1026.r09 [/B]
[B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129420084/graf1026.r10 [/B]
[B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129419035/graf1026.r11 [/B]
[B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129419854/graf1026.r12 [/B]
[B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129419017/graf1026.r13 [/B]
[B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129419067/graf1026.r14 [/B]
[B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129418998/graf1026.r15 [/B]
[B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129419072/graf1026.r16 [/B]
[B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129418932/graf1026.r17 [/B]
[B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129419071/graf1026.r18 [/B]
[B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129419863/graf1026.r19 [/B]
[B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129419778/graf1026.r20 [/B]
[B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129419046/graf1026.r21 [/B]
[B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129419791/graf1026.r22 [/B]
[B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129418902/graf1026.r23 [/B]
[B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129419824/graf1026.r25 [/B]
[B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129418834/graf1026.r26 [/B]
[B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129421111/graf1026.rar [/B]
[B]http://rapidshare.com/files/129425971/graf1026sfv.rar [/B][/LEFT]
```


----------



## Minkash (31 مايو 2010)

أخي العزيز
شكرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع ، يعتبر رقم 2 بعد الـcatia
الروابط كلها لا تعمل ؟؟ كيف يمكنكم مساعدتي
موقعكم هذا رائع و شكرا لجهودكم


----------



## Minkash (31 مايو 2010)

*الروابط لا تعمل*

الأخوه الأعزاء 
شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع لتوفير هذه البرامج العملاقه
عندي ملاحظه بسيطه أخوان الروابط للـnx6
لا تعمل:86: ؟؟ هل من الممكن ايجاد روابط جديده ؟ مع جزيل الشكر و التقدير 
/منكاش


----------



## محمد بن رابحة (25 أكتوبر 2011)

برنامج رائع


----------



## محمد بن رابحة (25 أكتوبر 2011)

يا ريت التوضيح


----------



## Solid Edge Man (25 أكتوبر 2011)

Many thanx for this info (Now NX Version 8)
If you need any info more :
http://www.facebook.com/groups/CIS.SIEMENS.PLM/


----------

